# How often do you replace your television?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, I shamelessly stole from AVS Forum...


> Spring is right around the corner and that means new TV models are on the way, along with the annual ritual of deciding if it's time to upgrade. New features, better performance and lower prices all add to the appeal of getting a new TV, but the threshold for going through with an upgrade differs from person to person.
> 
> Some television owners have a simple plan: When the old one breaks, they buy a new display. Others purchase a new TV just about every year, with the most enthusiastic videophiles often paying an early adoption premium in order to to enjoy the latest video technologies. Of course, there's a large middle ground between those two approaches, with many folks opting to upgrade every few years while waiting until the fall holiday season to take advantage of sale prices.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I would only replace a TV if new standards were set and necessary for performance or if it no longer functioned properly.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The technology moves so fast in electronics that the TVs are so much better in just a short time. When I replaced my old CRT I did it because it died. It was 10 years old. The new LCD was so much better it was unreal and used a lot less electricity. When I replaced it just about a year ago the LED is so much better and faster, and of course it is 4k. Again I was very happy that I changed it out.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> I would only replace a TV if new standards were set and necessary for performance or if it no longer functioned properly.


Agree!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmmm. Maybe every 20 years? We still love our 42" 2003 Panasonic Plasma in our TV room. 

While our 2013 Samsung 46" LED in another room works fine, none of these new sharper, brighter, intenser-color units feels right compared to the 2003 Pany with its muted tones and film-like video. Of course we watch almost no sports.


----------



## Khaetra (Aug 25, 2015)

I use my equipment until it dies. That doesn't mean I don't look and drool over some of the new stuff though .


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The only time I "force upgraded" a television was about two years ago for the living room television. Most families probably upgraded the living room television first, then as television prices dropped, they moved the older televisions to other rooms and got a bigger and better television in the living room. For my mother and I, she got a HDTV in her bedroom first, and the CRT television was finally replaced in September, 2016. (It was a big, ugly 32" pig of a CRT television purchased in 1999 before my father passed away). At that point, there were enough compelling reasons to have the replacement (bigger screen, lower electrical cost, reduced heat). 

It's really hard to justify the cost of upgrading from 1080p to 4K considering the lack of compelling content. Does the television lack streaming capability? Get a Roku, Fire TV, or Chromecast--if your player doesn't have streaming capacity already. Run out of HDMI ports? You can get a 5 port HDMI switch easily from Amazon.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I’m still using a 2009 50 inch Panasonic Plasma as my main TV..........if it ain’t broke........


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I replaced my 9-year-old Sony 40-inch Bravia with a 55-inch TCL set last year. However I just moved the Sony to the living room and passed the 32-inch Insignia that was there to my grandson. The Sony set replaced a boxy projection set that had given up the ghost after about five years.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I moved 3 years ago, and replaced my living room Sony 34 inch XBR with an amazing picture because I didn't want to move the 200 lb beast. Paid I think $2400. for it and sold it for $250. Replaced with a Samsung 55 inch that is 1080P but not 4K. Will go 4K for my home theater if I ever get the money to build it. But it seems now it is a toss up between a large flat screen (80+ inches) and a projector. With both in the $15K range.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I just replaced my 4 year old Samsung 60 inch 3D TV with a 2017 LG 65 inch 4K TV. The Sammy had developed a considerable amount of burnin and I filed a claim with Square Trade. The had me provide 3 pictures showing all four corners of the screen: A sample picture you can pull up from the menu, a live local picture and a picture from a streaming service. The burnin was quite apparent on all three pictures and they sent me the LG, new in the box. It was delivered on March 23 and I removed all cables and equipment from the TV stand so that the Samsung TV could be removed from its mount. I'm gradualy reinstalling the TiVo, new 4K Blu-Ray player, and turntable, this time taking pains to have neat wiring.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I’m tempted to move the 60” Sammy Plama to the bedroom for a 65” Hisense 4K HDR set. They are selling at Best Buy for $750. I’d have to buy a new stand because the Hisense has feet at the ends instead of the pedestal the Sammy does.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> I'd have to buy a new stand because the Hisense has feet at the ends instead of the pedestal the Sammy does.


Will this work?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Will this work?


I'm sure that stand would not have worked with my new 65 inch LG.
As long as he gets a stand at least 58 inches wide, he won't need a mount like that.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

My current stand.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This? Or this? Maybe this?

All three stands have multiple shelves, plus a mounting bracket for the television.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The Mrs will want one that looks more like this:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm definitely in the bottom category - I keep using it until it doesn't.


That said - 
Our "family room" TV is a 32 inch LG that we got when my mom passed away (not sure if it is 720P class or 1080 class)

The kitchen TV ( used to be in the family room) is a 32 inch Olevia 1368x768 LCD TV, currently hanging on the wall.

Our TV in the master bedroom is a 19 inch SD CRT that we bought RIGHT before that size TV was required to have an ATSC tuner, The TV itself is a Durabrand from Walmart.

and we do have a 13 inch color JVC CRT TV in the living room that isn't used much - but it still works.

We used to have a 12 inch B/W CRT from when I was in Flight School in the Navy (circa 1984/85) that still operated OK.

We have occaissionally drooled at getting a newer, larger TV with more features,


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

I’ll probably replace my 60” Vizio D60-D3 in a couple years it will all depend on what all is out then.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Hmmmm. Maybe every 20 years? We still love our 42" 2003 Panasonic Plasma in our TV room.


Loved my circa 2005 55" Hitachi plasma. It had the best picture of any TV I have ever had. PS died so I replaced with a fairly high end Sony. Wife still complains and it has been a few years now.

As for replacing them, since I have little interest in 4K TV's (but I am waiting on a true 4K projector to hit the $2500 mark) when one dies, I will replace it. Not before, unlike my haste to get rid of every CRT based TV in the house once the HD sats came on line in 2006-7???


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> The Mrs will want one that looks more like this:


My mother bought one of those about a decade and a half ago. She had to have it special ordered.

In the late 1990s and into the early 2000s, I serviced the house cable systems in a lot of upscale assisted living communities and many well-to-do people had TVs that had legs on them and were very old. Mostly, it was because they wanted a TV they could put a doily and pictures on, but for others, the reason was that it was the best TV they ever owned, as their last previous TV had a vacuum tube chassis, and occasioned trips to Wooolworths or Western Auto, as well as house calls by their TV repairman. They felt they had gotten lucky and finally gotten a "good one" that didn't break - knock on wood - and were afraid they would not fare as well the next time. The pictures on some of those TV, like many RCA TVs of that era, had a decided green hue but they chose to put up with it.

I serviced one unit where the channel plan in their RCA did not assign channels 95 to 99 to the midband channels that are broadcast on 90-120 MHz, but rather, continued turning above channel 94 in sequence, so she could not watch the "house channel" that her retirement home had inserted there. I showed her a workaround to watch it, using the tuner in her VCR.


----------

